
Ask HN: How do I invest $1m in VC funds, to diversify from crypto? - diversify
How can an individual with a lot of money get access to VC funds? What would you do?<p>This is a general question as I doubt I’m alone, but I’ll explain my story.<p>I got into bitcoin when it was a few dollars a pop, ‘diversified’ it to Ethereum around the crowdsale, and now I need to diversify into other asset classes. I have shares and property exposure, but I also want to invest $1m in US-based VC funds.<p>I know the most established funds are out of the question for me, and while I’ve got opportunities to invest in some small new funds, their portfolios aren’t appealing and I’m not confident in their performance.<p>I am Australian but I want to invest in US funds. I obviously am an accredited investor. In terms of my value add, I can offer advice and help on most things crypto &amp; blockchain.<p>This account is a throwaway for obvious reasons, but an email is in my profile.
======
AmirSani
Join an angel network like the Tech Coast Angels

~~~
masonic
This kind of spamvertising is more transparent than you seem to think.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=diversify](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=diversify)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=AmirSani](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=AmirSani)

~~~
diversify
I have no relation to AmirSani; HN mods please feel free to verify my other
main account.

I’m also not really interested in angel funds or syndicates.

~~~
masonic
It's _purely coincidence_ that that account just happened to be created _right
after_ the submission and _just before_ the comment, then.

